# Langsam wirds gruselig



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Hi Com,

wollte mich heute morgen einloggen, und konnte mich mit meinen cb/ob-Daten nicht mehr einloggen. Account unbekannt sagt der mir.

Es ist ausgeschlossen, daß der Fehler bei mir liegt, denn ich habe die Daten gut im Kopf und zusätzlich sichere ich alle Accounts mit KeePass 2 .

Mal abgesehen davon, daß man einen ganzen Tag zu spät live geht verschlampen die meine Daten? Was ist jetzt mit meinem Veteranenstatus den ich für die Beta bekommen sollte? Ich bin grad ordentlich pissed und überlege ob ich das Game überhaupt noch zocke...

LG
SireS


----------



## Gvvydion (29. Februar 2012)

Die Beta Accounts wurden nach Beendigung der Beta gelöscht, du wirst also einen neuen Account erstellen müssen.
Auf die Beta-Belohnungen warte ich aber auch noch. Warte da noch ein paar Stunden ab, und werde dann mal ne Mail an den Support schreiben, eigentlich hieß es ja in der Mail nach der Beta, das VOR Livegehen der Server die Belohnungscodes verschickt werden würden.


----------



## Succonano (29. Februar 2012)

Versuche mal Deinen Account-Namen klein zu schreiben. Also wenn Dein Account bisher "NoobBobSpinner" hieß, dann schreibe jetzt "noobbobspinner". Das sollte helfen  . Die Beta-Belohnungen sollen, lt. Facebook, heute bis 11 Uhr rausgehen.


----------



## Aestus (29. Februar 2012)

Die Infos von gestern sind:



> Aion DE
> *Die Server sind offen!
> 
> Ihr könnt euch nun mit euren transferierten Accounts einloggen. Ihr könnt ebenfalls neue Accounts auf der Webseite erstellen.
> ...






> Aion DE
> *Beta-Logindaten: Mit diesen könnt ihr euch nicht in das Spiel einloggen! Die Beta-Accounts wurden alle gelöscht! Beta-Spieler müssen sich neue Accounts erstellen, auf denen ihr eure Beta-Belohnungen einlösen könnt (diese werden morgen verschickt)
> 
> Validierungslink funktioniert nicht: Bitte nochmal versuchen. Könnte an der Überlastung der Webseite liegen. Ihr könnt euch aber auch ohne Validierung ins Spiel einloggen.
> ...


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Gvvydion schrieb:


> Die Beta Accounts wurden nach Beendigung der Beta gelöscht, du wirst also einen neuen Account erstellen müssen.
> Auf die Beta-Belohnungen warte ich aber auch noch. Warte da noch ein paar Stunden ab, und werde dann mal ne Mail an den Support schreiben, eigentlich hieß es ja in der Mail nach der Beta, das VOR Livegehen der Server die Belohnungscodes verschickt werden würden.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort, wie soll das funktionieren? Die erkennen das daran, daß Du die gleiche Email-Adresse verwendest oder?


----------



## Dokagero (29. Februar 2012)

Lol, server sind offen, aber die scheiß HP immer noch down. Und somit kein Acount erstellbar....
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, da am frühen morgen so viel los ist...

EDIT: Von wegen server offen. Auf aionstatus.com werden alle als offline angezeigt


----------



## Lopuslavite (29. Februar 2012)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Lol, server sind offen, aber die scheiß HP immer noch down. Und somit kein Acount erstellbar....
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, da am frühen morgen so viel los ist...
> 
> EDIT: Von wegen server offen. Auf aionstatus.com werden alle als offline angezeigt



Also gestern wurde mehrfach von GF geschrieben das aionstatus.com unabhängig von ihnen ist!also nichts mit ihnen zu tun hat und somit die daten dort nicht stimmen


----------



## Hugenotte (29. Februar 2012)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Lol, server sind offen, aber die scheiß HP immer noch down. Und somit kein Acount erstellbar....
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, da am frühen morgen so viel los ist...
> 
> EDIT: Von wegen server offen. Auf aionstatus.com werden alle als offline angezeigt




Jop so schafft es AION sogar den 2. Start zu verkacken na dann gz... 

de, ich wollte ansich auch mal wieder reingucken, aber so nicht! Da such ich mir lieber ein anderes Game um die Wartezeit auf GW2 zu überbrücken -.-


----------



## Mesun (29. Februar 2012)

Server sind online,habe gerade noch gezockt


----------



## Dokagero (29. Februar 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Also gestern wurde mehrfach von GF geschrieben das aionstatus.com unabhängig von ihnen ist!also nichts mit ihnen zu tun hat und somit die daten dort nicht stimmen



Aha, ok. Das wusste ich nicht.
Dennoch, auf die homepage (aionfreetoplay.com) komm ich immer noch nicht...


----------



## Gvvydion (29. Februar 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, wie soll das funktionieren? Die erkennen das daran, daß Du die gleiche Email-Adresse verwendest oder?



Das wüsste ich auch ganz gerne, ich schwanke im Moment mir jetzt schon nen neuen Acc zu erstellen, nicht das es nachher in der E-Mail von der Beta heißt, wir sollen mit irgendeinem Link aus dieser den Acc erstellen.


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, wie soll das funktionieren? Die erkennen das daran, daß Du die gleiche Email-Adresse verwendest oder?



Kann da mal jmd was zu sagen pls?


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Es läuft noch nicht alles rund. Ich habe bis zum 27.2. Aion gespielt. Nicht die Beta sondern das richtige Spiel auf Kromede. 

Also eingelogt. Das ging einwandfrei mit meinen (Spiel)Account. Zuerst habe ich versucht mich auf den neuen Server anzumelden. Der deutsche tauchte in der Liste gar nicht auf. Also auf dem der neu war (irgendwas mit N, Nertus oder so ähnlich). und an dem die Bezeichnung [ger] dran stand. Das ging.

Komisch war dan der Char Editor. Im Gegensatz zum NC-Server wurden mir da als Vorgaben Kinderchars gegeben. auch die Funktion mit dem aussuchen des Gesichtes war anders. Aber ich hatte schnell meinen Char erstellt. Dann ins Spiel, erste Quest gemacht und erst mal den Charakter gewechselt und auf Kromede eingelogt.

Habe mir meinen Main angesehen. Alles wie gehabt. Hatte gleich die erste Umfrage die mir Platinmedallien, FP-Eintrittskarten und mächtige Kronen gab. Dann versucht mal in den Shop zu gehen.

Auf den Button neben der Minikarte geklickt. Mein Browser ging auf und ich war im Shop. War leider nur der koreanische und mein koreanisch ist etwas eingerostet 

Also mal ins Forum. Das Betaforum gibt es noch. Ich kann mich da auch einloggen (mit dem GF-Forum-Account), nur sobald ich auf der deutschen Seite bin zeigt er mich ausgeloggt bzw. ich erhalte eine Meldung ich sei nicht berechtigt.

Das neue Forum gibt es schon, bzw. die Startseite. Ich kann mich damit dem Ncsoft-(Spiel)Account anmelden (aber nur Kleinbuchstaben). Aber beim eigentlichen Forum gibt es dann eine Fehlermeldung das daran noch gearbeitet wird.



Im Betaforum gibt es einige wichtige Hinweise von GM ZOE, auch für alle bei denen der neue deutsche Server auch nicht angezeigt wird:

*Bekannte Probleme:

Serveranzeige

Einigen Spielern werden die falschen Server angezeigt. Die neuen Server sollten folgendermaßen heißen: Nexus (UK), Velhalla (DE), Calindi (FR). Wenn euch die Servernamen Munin, Nerthus und Detras angezeigt werden, so habt ihr diesen Fehler.

Lösung für das Problem: Löscht den L10N-Ordner aus eurem AION Free-to-Play-Ordner und lasst den Client patchen. Danach sollte der Fehler behoben sein.


Login-Probleme bei transferierten Accounts

Falls ihr euch nicht mit euren Logindaten einloggen könnt, kontaktiert bitte unseren Support. Momentan suchen wir noch an einer Lösung.


Gold-Paket

Falls ihr als Starter ein Gold-Paket kauft, werden eure Slots nicht von 2 auf 8 erweitert. Das wird heute (gegen Mittag) noch gefixed.
*


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Alles in allem kann man nur sagen total verpeilter Start, mit der schlechteste den ich je erlebt habe. Ich bin stinksauer. Soll ich jetzt drauf warten, daß die mir noch meinen Veteranen-code schicken oder was? Und der Shop ist auch down. Ich frage mich, wie da einige chatten können zB. in /1 .... mann mann mann


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Alles in allem kann man nur sagen total verpeilter Start, mit der schlechteste den ich je erlebt habe. Ich bin stinksauer. Soll ich jetzt drauf warten, daß die mir noch meinen Veteranen-code schicken oder was? Und der Shop ist auch down. Ich frage mich, wie da einige chatten können zB. in /1 .... mann mann mann


Dann hast  du aber noch nicht viele Starts erlebt. 

Ich kann mich an den Start damals von WOW erinnern. Ständig wurde die Server herunter gefahren, die brauchten fast 1,5 Jahre bis es einigermaßen lief. Aber auch danach war es grauenvoll sobald sie wieder mal was gepatcht hatten.

Oder der Start von SWtor gerade vor ein paar Wochen. Der war nun absolut ein Witz.


----------



## Trixi3 (29. Februar 2012)

Bei mir schreibt er ich wurde suspendiert beim einloggen, ich habe meinen Acc transferiert und es war alles in ordnung mit dem Account.
Wo liegt der Fehler?

Wenn ich mich bei NCsoft einlogge ist Aion weg.


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Abwarten. Es sind noch sehr viele Fehler. Sie arbeiten dran. Jetzt mit Gewalt alles mögliche zu verstellen bringt dir nur noch mehr Probleme. Verfolge am besten die News im Betaforum:

http://en.board.aionfreetoplay.com/board3-news/board8-news/


----------



## Gvvydion (29. Februar 2012)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Bei mir schreibt er ich wurde suspendiert beim einloggen, ich habe meinen Acc transferiert und es war alles in ordnung mit dem Account.
> Wo liegt der Fehler?
> 
> Wenn ich mich bei NCsoft einlogge ist Aion weg.



Ich würde mal ne Mail an den Kundensupport von Gameforge schreiben support@aionfreetoplay.de
Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass dir hier jemand sagen kann, was mit dem Acc passiert ist. Oo


----------



## Simptrix87 (29. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin,

also ich kann mich auch gar nicht einloggen. Noch nicht einmal auf der seite von aionfreetoplay.com . Angeblich gibt es dort meine email-adresse gar nicht obwohl ich meinen Account wie überall beschrieben von ncsoft transferiert habe.
Kann mir da schon einer weiter helfen??

Gruß


----------



## Trixi3 (29. Februar 2012)

Ist mir zu viel rumgeeier, ich wünsche allen viel Glück etc. ich für meinen Teil hab bereits genug und schone meine Nerven.
Fakt ist ich werde nicht noch einmal ein Online Game kaufen, am Ende hat man nur bezahlt und die machen mit einem was sie wollen.


----------



## Simptrix87 (29. Februar 2012)

Hey trixi3 das ist in den Anfangsstunden wo die Server online gehen einfach normal. Gedulde dich doch einfach mal ein paar tage und dann wirst du auch ganz gemütlich und in Ruhe spielen können


----------



## Marc1805 (29. Februar 2012)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Bei mir schreibt er ich wurde suspendiert beim einloggen, ich habe meinen Acc transferiert und es war alles in ordnung mit dem Account.
> Wo liegt der Fehler?
> 
> Wenn ich mich bei NCsoft einlogge ist Aion weg.



Das liegt daran, das NC-Soft nun nichts mehr mit AION zu tun hat.

Ich frag mich hier zum Teil, ob einige überhaupt das Forum lesen oder zu ihrem Problem Beiträge suchen; bevor sie hier was schreiben.
Das ist bereits alles mehrfach angesprochen worden.
Also macht die Augen auf ihr Forumtrolle. :-)

Und ja.. GF hat sich mit ihrem festgelegtem Datum zum Start gewaltig vertan.
Es läuft noch vieles nicht.
Und wenn an aktuell sich registrieren will, bekommt man auch die email, aber wenn man den Link anklickt, dann kann man angeblich seinen account nicht bestätigen.
( aktueller Stand .. zumindest bei mir. Also noch etwas warten. )

Gruß


----------



## Daram (29. Februar 2012)

Marc1805 schrieb:


> Und wenn an aktuell sich registrieren will, bekommt man auch die email, aber wenn man den Link anklickt, dann kann man angeblich seinen account nicht bestätigen.
> ( aktueller Stand .. zumindest bei mir. Also noch etwas warten. )


Ist bei mir genauso. Nur ein Hinweis auf der Website oder so, dass grad nix geht, wäre schon für Startwillige hilfreich...

Daram


----------



## Trixi3 (29. Februar 2012)

Marc1805 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das NC-Soft nun nichts mehr mit AION zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich frag mich hier zum Teil, ob einige überhaupt das Forum lesen oder zu ihrem Problem Beiträge suchen; bevor sie hier was schreiben.
> Das ist bereits alles mehrfach angesprochen worden.
> ...




Keine Ahnung wieviel Zeit du hast um das FORUM zu lesen.

Und was hat das hier mit " trollen" zu tun wenn ich mal Nachfrage.
Ich hoffe Dir ist jetzt einer abgegangen nachdem Du Deine Tadel verteilt hast.

Ich dachte ich spiel mal wieder das Spiel was ich damals quittiert habe, weil es mir für die Leistungen nach 6 Monaten zu teuer wurde, kann ja keiner Ahnen das hier wieder die Buffedpolizei auf Streife ist.
Ridiculous!


----------



## orkman (29. Februar 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Alles in allem kann man nur sagen total verpeilter Start, mit der schlechteste den ich je erlebt habe. Ich bin stinksauer. Soll ich jetzt drauf warten, daß die mir noch meinen Veteranen-code schicken oder was? Und der Shop ist auch down. Ich frage mich, wie da einige chatten können zB. in /1 .... mann mann mann



du bezahlst nix dafuer ... also gib bitte ruhe ... is doch wieder net auszuhalten wie manche ihren flame blaster rausnehmen und zivilisten abknallen ... wisst ihr wie schwer so ein start von nem spiel ist ? die legen da net einfach nurn hebel um und alles funktioniert ... ich hab seit 2 tagen probleme ueberhaupt den gameforge launcher mit dem spiel zu verknuepfen , weil er immer ne sehr grosse datenmenge downloaden will ... aber geh ich deshalb auf die barrikaden ? wer vorher net bezahlen wollte um zu spielen der soll jetzt net ein perfektes spiel erwarten und er muss nix zahlen ... wartet einfach nochn paar tage ab , basta!


----------



## Siro1 (29. Februar 2012)

Gvvydion schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch ganz gerne, ich schwanke im Moment mir jetzt schon nen neuen Acc zu erstellen, nicht das es nachher in der E-Mail von der Beta heißt, wir sollen mit irgendeinem Link aus dieser den Acc erstellen.



Da sich hier mittlerweile die Community schon gegenseitig beleidigt, poste ich mal eine Antwort auf diese Frage:
(ich hoffe, es wurde mittlerweile noch nicht beantwortet - war grad in nem Meeting und hab den Thread nichtmehr aktualisiert)


Die Beta-Teilnehmer bekommen einen "Belohnungs-Code" per e-mail.
In dem Code ist der Veteranen-Status u. die Belohnung (je nachdem welches Level Du in der Beta erreicht hast 10/20/30/40/50) enthalten.

Den Code löst Du einfach bei einem neu erstellten Account ein - und Du hast den Status.
Also nix mit gleicher Account-Name, e-mail Adresse, etc...


Ich hab so ein Desaster mit dem "go live" schon vermutet. Denn mal ehrlich...
Hätten diese Belohnungs-Codes nicht schon TAGE vor geplanten "release" an die Leute verschickt werden können?
Die Beta ist ja jetzt seit über einer Woche beendet... (ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Code von GF erhalten)

Genauso wie die Account-Transfer-Bestätigung... auch da hätte schon viel früher was geschehen können.

Irgendwie haben sie sich da "etwas" verplant.
ein Prozess-Management Seminar für GF wäre da nicht das verkehrteste  ;-)


----------



## Gvvydion (29. Februar 2012)

Siro1 schrieb:


> Da sich hier mittlerweile die Community schon gegenseitig beleidigt, poste ich mal eine Antwort auf diese Frage:
> (ich hoffe, es wurde mittlerweile noch nicht beantwortet - war grad in nem Meeting und hab den Thread nichtmehr aktualisiert)
> 
> 
> ...



xD So ein Seminar wäre wirklich empfehlenswert, aber bitte keine interne Schulung, sonst warten die Leute von GF auf ihre eigenen Seminare.

Aber back to topic.
Ich verstehe es also richtig, dass ich bedenkenlos jetzt nen Acc erstellen kann, und wenn dann irgendwann im Laufe der Zeit die E-Mail ankommt, die Belohnungen über einen irgendwie gearteten Link einbinden kann?


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Ja wenn du keiner der alten Spieler bist und nur die Beta gespielt hast kannst du dich jetzt anmelden und später den per Mail überspielten Code einlösen. Wie immer ohne Gewähr :-)


----------



## Siro1 (29. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ja wenn du keiner der alten Spieler bist und nur die Beta gespielt hast kannst du dich jetzt anmelden und später den per Mail überspielten Code einlösen. Wie immer ohne Gewähr :-)



Genau so hatte es mir eine Mitarbeiterin vom GF-Support vor Start der Beta bestätigt.
Das ganze war ja von Beginn an etwas schwammig formuliert - drum hatte mich das interessiert ;-)

Aber auch von mir - ohne Gewähr, da ich nicht bei GF arbeite ;-)


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Ein MMO ohne chatten ist wie Sex mit 2 Gummis. Ich hätte ohnehin, auch wenn ich Veteran bin auf Gold upgegradet, weil mir die 10 Euro nicht weh tun und ich gern ein bißchen mehr Annehmlichkeit im Spiel habe. Morgen muss ich wieder arbeiten und die haben ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, wo bleiben die Beta-Codes, darf doch echt nicht wahr sein -.-


----------



## Gast1651525802 (29. Februar 2012)

Schön und gut. Ich habe mich komplett neu angemeldet. Nun muss ich ja noch auf meinen key als Beta Tester warten. Jetzt habe ich mich in der Account Verwaltung mal umgeschaut. Bis jetzt finde ich keine Funktion die es mir zulässt einen Key einzugeben um irgendwas freizuschalten.  Sehr merkwürdig, mal abwarten, falls noch eine email kommt


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Ist doch zur Zeit eh egal. Man kann zuerst mal spielen. Da ist bis Stufe 10 (außer die Chat - Funktion) kein Unterschied zwischen Starter-, Veteran- oder Goldaccount. Spielt doch erst mal bis Stufe 10 und dann seht ihr weiter. Da ihr Aion nicht kennt sollte das doch zuerst mal ausreichen. Im Laufe des Tages tut sich noch eine Menge.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Auf Facebook haben sie gerade geschrieben das die Mails jetzt rausgehen.


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Schön und gut. Ich habe mich komplett neu angemeldet. Nun muss ich ja noch auf meinen key als Beta Tester warten. Jetzt habe ich mich in der Account Verwaltung mal umgeschaut. Bis jetzt finde ich keine Funktion die es mir zulässt einen Key einzugeben um irgendwas freizuschalten.  Sehr merkwürdig, mal abwarten, falls noch eine email kommt



Du kommst auf die Homepage? Du hast meinen vollen Respekt, Bro' !


----------



## Elfenwelt (29. Februar 2012)

wo kann man sich den neu anmelden wenn das alte nimmer geht?


----------



## Mund0 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe das die HP bald wieder funzt, muss mein Passwort resetten . Der nimmt mein altes nicht an..


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Mund0 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die HP bald wieder funzt, muss mein Passwort resetten . Der nimmt mein altes nicht an..


Dein Paßwort darf keine Großbuchstaben enthalten. Nimm dein altes Paßwort und screib alles in klein. Das sollte funktionieren


----------



## Phedi (29. Februar 2012)

hallo,
eine frage:
wollte das spiel auchmal antesten, aber wie groß is zz der client? wieviel mussman den downloaden bevor man loslegen kann?

gruß


----------



## Mund0 (29. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Dein Paßwort darf keine Großbuchstaben enthalten. Nimm dein altes Paßwort und screib alles in klein. Das sollte funktionieren



Das Problem ist, mein PW war eh schon klein geschrieben .


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Phedi schrieb:


> hallo,
> eine frage:
> wollte das spiel auchmal antesten, aber wie groß is zz der client? wieviel mussman den downloaden bevor man loslegen kann?
> 
> gruß



Groß ist der Ordner 17,9 GB bei mir. Aber so wie ich es bisher mitbekam muß man fast 30 GB Daten ziehen


----------



## Phedi (29. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Groß ist der Ordner 17,9 GB bei mir. Aber so wie ich es bisher mitbekam muß man fast 30 GB Daten ziehen



ohh dann werd ichs mit dem antesten wohl lassen^^
aber danke

gruß


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Auf Facebook haben sie gerade geschrieben das die Mails jetzt rausgehen.



Kannst du mal nen Link posten? ich find da nix ausser die englische Seite und da auch nix...


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Phedi schrieb:


> ohh dann werd ichs mit dem antesten wohl lassen^^
> aber danke
> 
> gruß


Na ja, die Hardwareanforderungen sind nicht sehr hoch, aber mehr als einen Pentium 75 und einem 56k Modem solltest du schon haben.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Mein Link

Geschieht sicher in mehreren Wellen.


----------



## Phedi (29. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Na ja, die Hardwareanforderungen sind nicht sehr hoch, aber mehr als einen Pentium 75 und einem 56k Modem solltest du schon haben.



is mir kla aber die 17gb werd ich nicht bei 1k leitung downloaden^^

gruß


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Mein Link
> 
> Geschieht sicher in mehreren Wellen.



danke dir vielmals, das hebt meine Laune ein wenig =)


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Schön und gut. Ich habe mich komplett neu angemeldet. Nun muss ich ja noch auf meinen key als Beta Tester warten. Jetzt habe ich mich in der Account Verwaltung mal umgeschaut. Bis jetzt finde ich keine Funktion die es mir zulässt einen Key einzugeben um irgendwas freizuschalten.  Sehr merkwürdig, mal abwarten, falls noch eine email kommt




Schau mal im Shop wenn du angemeldet bist gibt es da die Punkte Prämien verwalten und Code einlösen. Dort kannst du dann sicher den zugeschickten Code eintragen und deine Gold Mitgliedschaft abgreifen.


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

Hat schon jmd Beta-Codes bekommen? Ich nicht =(


----------



## G3n3T1c (29. Februar 2012)

meinst den code wegen der belohnung den man je nach erreichtem lvl in der Beta erhielt? 

wenn ja,ich hab den um ca. 16 uhr erhalten.


----------



## SireS (29. Februar 2012)

G3n3T1c schrieb:


> meinst den code wegen der belohnung den man je nach erreichtem lvl in der Beta erhielt?
> 
> wenn ja,ich hab den um ca. 16 uhr erhalten.



ja den mein ich, schön daß Du ihn hast. Ich spiel immer noch ohne chat...


----------



## legend codename (29. Februar 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir damals bei release Aion gekauft und ca. 1 Woche gespielt. Dann habe ich noch einmal während des Testwochenendes gespielt. So nun wollte ich wieder spielen da Aion jetzt kostenlos ist. Ich gebe meine Accountdaten ein, aber da steht dann ich hätte etwas falsch eingegeben. Aber ich weiß das ich alles richtig eingegeben habe. Kann es sein das die meinen Account gelöscht haben, da ich so selten on war?


----------



## masss (29. Februar 2012)

was für ein sehr tolles spiel nur meine frage wie bekomme ich die goldpaket also wie kann ich es kaufen mit echtgeld ?
und wo bitte um hilfe  per pn


----------



## Kronis (29. Februar 2012)

masss schrieb:


> was für ein sehr tolles spiel nur meine frage wie bekomme ich die goldpaket also wie kann ich es kaufen mit echtgeld ?
> und wo bitte um hilfe  per pn



Ja ich kann mich im Aion Shop irgendwie nicht einloggen !


----------



## masss (29. Februar 2012)

gibt es hier eine seite wo man als neuling alles über aion erfahren kann


----------



## SireS (1. März 2012)

masss schrieb:


> was für ein sehr tolles spiel nur meine frage wie bekomme ich die goldpaket also wie kann ich es kaufen mit echtgeld ?
> und wo bitte um hilfe per pn



Du gehst auf Aionfreetoplay.com und da musst du auf Shop klicken. Dann kaufst du ein Aion-Münzpaket und kannst damit dann das Goldpaket erwerben.

Genau so habe ich das gestern kurz nach 20h per Direktüberweisung gemacht. Moneybookers meinte, es könne bis zu ner Stunde dauern, bis ich die Münzen gutgeschrieben habe. Jetzt ist es fast 12h später und ich habe immer noch nix. Weder das bestellte Goldpaket noch meinen Beta-Veteranen-Code. 

Inzwischen bereue ich es eigentlich nur noch, 10 Euro für die Aion-Münzen ausgegeben zu haben. Die Art, wie Gameforge hier aufgetreten ist, lässt mich in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um Gameforge-Produkte machen.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. März 2012)

Meine Münzen waren über Pay-Pal nach 5 Minuten auf dem Konto...hast du deine Münzen mittlerweile bzw. evtl. ist ja was falsch gelaufen bei moneybookers? Ist das sowas ähnliches wie Paypal? 




> gibt es hier eine seite wo man als neuling alles über aion erfahren kann


Alles über Aion 



> Hab mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir damals bei release Aion gekauft und ca. 1 Woche gespielt. Dann habe ich noch einmal während des Testwochenendes gespielt. So nun wollte ich wieder spielen da Aion jetzt kostenlos ist. Ich gebe meine Accountdaten ein, aber da steht dann ich hätte etwas falsch eingegeben. Aber ich weiß das ich alles richtig eingegeben habe. Kann es sein das die meinen Account gelöscht haben, da ich so selten on war?



Wenn du deinen Account bei NCsoft nicht für den Transfer freigegeben hast must du dich entweder neu anmelden bei Gameforge bzw. Aion free to play oder hoffen das dein Account bei NCsoft noch irgendwie gespeichert wurde und später noch freigegeben wird. Na deiner Spielzeit zu urteilen würde ich sagen melde dich neu an teste ob es dir gefällt und spiele gratis oder kaufe später den Gold-Account.


----------



## Revan76 (1. März 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Alles in allem kann man nur sagen total verpeilter Start, mit der schlechteste den ich je erlebt habe. Ich bin stinksauer. Soll ich jetzt drauf warten, daß die mir noch meinen Veteranen-code schicken oder was? Und der Shop ist auch down. Ich frage mich, wie da einige chatten können zB. in /1 .... mann mann mann


Bei nem Free2Play Modell stinksauer?


----------



## Mikehoof (1. März 2012)

Also der Start von WAR, dem eigentlichen Aion seinerzeit und WoW waren weitaus schlimmer :-) Sie haben von Anfang an geschrieben das es Probleme geben kann. Gestern konnten viele ganz normal zocken und heute dürften die meisten "Kinderkrankheiten" beseitigt sein.


----------



## SireS (1. März 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Meine Münzen waren über Pay-Pal nach 5 Minuten auf dem Konto...hast du deine Münzen mittlerweile bzw. evtl. ist ja was falsch gelaufen bei moneybookers? Ist das sowas ähnliches wie Paypal?



Ja, das ist sowas wie PayPal. Und bei denen ist nix schiefgegangen, denn von denen hab ich Bestätigungsmail nach paar Minuten erhalten. Ich kann immer noch nicht vernünftig chatten und diese Unzuverlässigkeit seitens Gameforge frustriert einfach nur. Habe jetzt gehört, daß das mit den Veteranen-Codes teils bis zum 11. März dauern kann. Einfach lachhaft...


----------



## SireS (1. März 2012)

Revan76 schrieb:


> Bei nem Free2Play Modell stinksauer?



Wenn Du keine Ansprüche stellst, dann ist das Dein Problem =)


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. März 2012)

Man kann den Start auch schlechter Reden als er war. Ich mein gut Gameforge hatte ein paar Probleme aber ich zum Beispiel und mehrere Kollegen auch die alle länger nicht gespielt haben konnten sich ohne Probleme dann einloggen. Rumheulen weil der Start sich um rund 12h verschoben hat? Lieber so das es auch läuft(was auch so ist bisher weder Laggs noch sonstwas gehabt) anstatt nur Performance Probleme zu haben. Klar hätte man es besser lösen können aber man muss auch sehen das sie viel weniger Zeit hatten als ein Normaler Publisher der ein neues Spiel rausbringt.
Ich fande den Start durchaus gelungen über die längere Wartezeit bis die Server on gekommen sind sehe ich drüber hinweg und das die Aion Seite Anfangs probleme hatte ebenfalls. Wenn man das alles ganz nüchtern betrachtet war es ein ordentlicher Start da hatte ich bei HDRO z.b. deutlich mehr Probleme.


----------



## Alyshra (1. März 2012)

legend schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir damals bei release Aion gekauft und ca. 1 Woche gespielt. Dann habe ich noch einmal während des Testwochenendes gespielt. So nun wollte ich wieder spielen da Aion jetzt kostenlos ist. Ich gebe meine Accountdaten ein, aber da steht dann ich hätte etwas falsch eingegeben. Aber ich weiß das ich alles richtig eingegeben habe. Kann es sein das die meinen Account gelöscht haben, da ich so selten on war?



Da biste ein bisschen spät dran, oder meinste nicht? Das alles ist seit Dezember bekannt, desweiteren haben alle eine Email von NcSoft erhalten. Ja, dein Account kann gelöscht sein, bei NcSoft sogar schon nach einem Monat ohne aktives Abonnement. Mein Account war aber zwischenzeitlich mehr als 12 Monate inaktiv und ich habe ihn seit Heute noch. Versucht dich mal auf NcSoft einzuloggen, ggf. kannst du noch deinen Account zu Gameforge transferieren, bzw. den Support ansschreiben und auf Kulanz hoffen.

PS: Versuch dich mal einzuloggen, aber alles kleingeschrieben. Mein Benutzername muss ich nun auch kleinschreiben.


----------



## Ru4Di (1. März 2012)

auch wenn ich jetzt hier einen bann riskiere: 

ich schrieb an support: ich habe tranfer erfolgreich vollbracht und bitte sie meinen ...blabla...

die antwort von  gameforge: Betreff 
kein einlog im veteranmodus 

Diskussions-Thread 
Antwort Über E-Mail (231) 01.03.2012 15:19 
Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Anfrage zu AION Free-To-Play. 

Dies ist eine automatisierte Antwort auf deine Anfrage zum AION Account Transfer.

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dein Account noch nicht zum Gameforge Service übertragen. Da die NCSoft Spieleserver nicht mehr verfügbar sind erhältst du die Meldung dein Account sei gesperrt.

Bitte starte den Transferprozess zu Gameforge in der NCSoft Benutzerverwaltung:..........blabla...

--------------------

..wollen die mich verarschen oder läuft es daraus  hinaus, das man es bei gameforge lieber sieht, wenn man die veteranen alle auf starter umstellt?

grüsse r.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. März 2012)

> *Startprobleme 29/02*
> 
> *
> 
> ...






So steht es im Forum... Leider scheint es einige Accounts zu betreffen bei denen was schief gegangen ist. Was verstehst du denn an der Antwort nicht? Es steht doch noch nicht einmal fest das der Fehler bei GF liegt oder? Hast du deinen Accountnamen evtl. groß geschrieben?​


----------



## Ru4Di (1. März 2012)

jo, gross und klein und mit  zahlen.

ich habe jetzt einen support-account erstellt und warte ab, ob da etwas für mich getan wird.

grüsse r.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (1. März 2012)

Guten Abend,

gibt es eigentlich noch Beta-Tester hier im Raum die Ihren Veteranen Key noch nicht erhalten haben? Sorry für die Frage. 

Ich sollte ja einen neuen Gameforge Account erstellen und auf den Key warten um auf den Veteranen Status zu kommen. Meine Belohnungsemail habe ich ja noch wo das drinnen steht. 

lg Imradil

*wart*


----------



## Kirath (1. März 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich noch Beta-Tester hier im Raum die Ihren Veteranen Key noch nicht erhalten haben? Sorry für die Frage.
> 
> ...



Schreib bitte ein Ticket mit deinem beta account namen un der email adresse, die du da benutzt hast. Der Support schickt dir dann den Code zu, wenn du ihn noch nicht hast.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (1. März 2012)

Okay, ich hatte vorhin schon eine email an support@aionfreetoplay.com gesendet mit genau dem Inhalt. Ich nehme an das meinst Du mit "Ticket".

Vielen Dank. Ich warte mal ab.


----------



## Kirath (1. März 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Okay, ich hatte vorhin schon eine email an support@aionfreetoplay.com gesendet mit genau dem Inhalt. Ich nehme an das meinst Du mit "Ticket".
> 
> Vielen Dank. Ich warte mal ab.



Jap, das meinte ich.  Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn du den Code verdient hast und ihn noch nich bekommen hast, sich jemand morgen früh drum kümmert. Leider musst du noch so lange warten. Sorry.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (1. März 2012)

Ach das ist gar nicht so schlimm. Questen kann man ja schon mal. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## snokey (1. März 2012)

Bin wieder kurz vorm Quit, fühle mich so verloren. Finde keine Quest nur am grinden, instanzen würde ich gerne aber kein Plan was ST BT XY alles heißt. Bin 43 Gladiator.


----------



## masss (1. März 2012)

hi weiß einer wie ich mit leuten reden kann bin starter aber kann nicht mit leuten reden ??


----------



## Lopuslavite (1. März 2012)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> auch wenn ich jetzt hier einen bann riskiere:
> 
> ich schrieb an support: ich habe tranfer erfolgreich vollbracht und bitte sie meinen ...blabla...
> 
> ...



genau das gleiche wie bei mir!mein account war auch schon transferiert und beim einloggen kamm die suspendierungs meldung!
Hab genau die gleiche antwort bekommen und hab ihnen geantwortet das ich bereits transferiert bin und hab ein bild eingefügt wo man sieht das im NC-Soft account steht "bereits transferiert"
Mal schauen was ich diesmal als antwort bekomme:-(

Glaub auch langsam ihnen wären starter accounts für alle lieber um mehr kohle zu bekommen..........


----------



## Ru4Di (1. März 2012)

oki,nachdem ich screenshot geschickt habe, bekam ich eine bestätigungsmail.
jedoch einloggen kann ich mich trotzdem nicht in shop,forum,portal oder spiel.vieleicht liegs an den sonderzeichen.
nur seltsam ,das das portal weder meine email noch account kennt, jedoch die transfer-abteilung.
anscheinend arbeiten die in den abteilungen nicht zuammen oder sonstwas.ich warte jetzt mal bis morgen ab.
ich habe mich im support angemeldet,was anscheind nichts zu tun hat mit dem account vom portal und forum.

grüsse r.


----------



## Lintflas (2. März 2012)

Wenn man sich hier einige Kommentare durchliest, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Da wird Aion in ein absolut faires Free to Play Modell umgebaut, und alle motzen rum weil man sich erst ein paar Stunden später einloggen kann als erwartet.


----------

